# Gmail iOS - toujours pas de dark mode



## tabasko (9 Novembre 2019)

Le déploiement a été annoncé à priori officiellement il y a plus d'un mois maintenant et toujours rien à l'horizon.
Pour ceux que çà intéresse, voici un sujet à suivre https://support.google.com/mail/thread/17475485?hl=en#

Si c'est moi qui suis bigleux ... hésitez pas hein ...


----------



## RussianCrow (10 Novembre 2019)

Salut,
Personnellement chez moi Gmail est bien en dark mode, il s’est mis automatiquement avec l’accord du mode sombre activé sur iOS.


----------



## tabasko (10 Novembre 2019)

Purée ! mince alors ...
Tu peux me donner ta version exacte iOS et Gmail ? stp !


----------



## RussianCrow (10 Novembre 2019)

Dernière version iOS et pour gmail c’est la version 6.0.19006


----------



## tabasko (11 Novembre 2019)

Pareil pour moi !
Rien de spécifique de ton côté ? Genre iOS en anglais ...?
T’as quoi comme iPhone ?

même en réinstallant rien n’y fait !

Et si tu regarde dans tes options, il y a un endroit où ça apparaît quand même ?


----------



## tabasko (11 Novembre 2019)

En fait je le comprends tout juste .... c’est pas une mise à jour de l’application qu’on attend mais le bon vouloir cote serveur gmail....

ca doit être un beau bordel à gérer ! Franchement si ça avait pu être avec une mise à jour ça serait déjà réglé depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## RussianCrow (11 Novembre 2019)

J'ai l'iPhone 11, et rien de spécifique. Quand je vais dans les paramètres de Gmail j'ai "thème "clair, sombre, thème par défaut du système"


----------

